# traing of polly ,female pied tial



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

ok this is day 1 of pollys training if anyone has any ideas that they would like to offer plzzz do 

wings clipped to make it easier to catch 
and caged on its own
polly was brought out of our aviary at 12 oclock dinner time on 28th of july 2011


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow polly looks like my big mac 

Here is taming tips http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=22073


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

ok this most people might not believe i know i hardly believe it myself 
after only 6 hours polly sits on my hand out side the cage 
yes polly still trys to fly of if anyone moves to fast but not bad for just over 6 hours


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats  how did you start taming


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

well first i clipped polly's wings then held polly in a tea towel for about 10 mins till polly calmed down and stopped biting me then put polly beside me on my table for an hour with out bothering polly then started with up up up repeat and take time nice and slow


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good job  i work with the towel also at times


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

the main thing in training is keep the bird calm ,repeat as much as needed.and take your time , and never finish by putting the tial away if its not doing what you want if its biteing you dont put it to bed till it stops this way it will feel you win and it will do as its told the next time

i can spend all day with my birds as i am disabled so i can do fast taming if needed


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I work early mornings and back home for 10am so i have all day too


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

ok 1 more up date i think polly is more of a jake lol stupid me 
oh and i can now scratch his head lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

yay congrats


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

ok day 2 he now sits and has his head scratched by putting his head down steps up and now starting to talk allmost got the phone tone lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wow congrats


----------



## kieren (Jul 27, 2011)

ok no update at the min ashe just not making any progress still on finger still leting sratch head but thats it he seems happier in his cage


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

I've read about target training and it seemed interesting.
http://www.birdsnways.com/wisdom/ww51eii.htm


----------

